# Frogs & Toads > Frogs >  Is the Namaqua Rain Frog in the Pet Trade?

## Zehla

I'm very curious, because this is the most adorable thing I have EVER seen/heard:

Namaqua rain frog - Breviceps namaquensis - YouTube

I realize that frog is quite upset and they normally aren't a squealing balloon animal, but I love their grumpy tiny faces too, hahaha. According to research they are of the least concern in the wild but I cannot find them in the pet trade. I'm assuming they might be hard to keep alive, as frogs are delicate - I'm fine if that's the case, no need harming animals for my own wishes, but if they ARE able to be kept, that'd be wonderful news. I've never seen a cuter frog, lol!

----------


## Caspian

My god.... that is adorable  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Keeping them as pets may be difficult. Not only will finding them be difficult, catching them as well. If I were you, I'd find a caresheet for a frog of the same family or similar species as the Namaqua Rain frog, and start from from there. Be prepared to spend a LOT of money if you are truly dedicated to getting one of those hoppers.

----------


## exasperatus2002

First came angry birds... now face ANGRY FROG!!!!!!!!  He's so cute and even has aviator glasses.
Thanks for posting him. I wish you luck in your search.

----------


## Alex Shepack

I've never seen that particular species imported.  Two other species are brought in occasionally; _Breviceps adspersus_ and _B. mossambicus._ They all look pretty similar and probably have the same care. 

~Alex

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

You probably won't enjoy them as much as you might think. Not just because of difficulties caring for them, but because you would never see them. They remain burrowed deep down in the sandy soil in Aestivation for extremely long periods of time. Most of the year as a matter of fact and only surface (as their name suggests) when heavy rain returns. Then they emerge, shed, feed, breed, and then burrow back down.

Chances are that you would never see them which makes caring for them difficult. They are very small too. I have no experience with this species or other similar species, but I'm also not trying to discourage you from getting some rain frogs. Just offering some precautionary info. If you could find a way to keep them successfully I would love to see pictures and updates. They are very pretty and yes "cute", but know what you may be getting prior to attempting to aquire some.

Alex is right. The two species he mentioned are occationally available, but I've not heard of Breviceps namaquensis being available.

Good luck!

----------


## Zehla

Yeah, I'd figured as much. I saw ONE on a video in the japanese part of youtube that was being kept in not enough dirt to burrow. I suppose if captive bred enough they might lose their need to bury themselves, but I'd hate to not stay true to their natural environment. I think I'll stick with my pacmans and just keep watching this video 30 times a day, hahahahaha.

EDIT:

God I love how at the end he/she looks at the camera like, "SO THERE!"

----------

